
Economics is a failing discipline doing great harm – so let's rethink it - ingve
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/aug/03/economics-global-economy-climate-crisis
======
4ensic
TL;DR - Too sciency, let's include Feminism and inclusion.

~~~
sprafa
This is completely untrue and you are being facetious. Virtually nothing in
the article includes anything related to what you even posted here. In fact it
focuses more on the climate crisis and how mainstream economics might still
fail at integrating it (which afaik is mostly true. Climate change is what you
might call an “externality” in econspeak)

The article is very general but in fact there’s a generalised movement within
economics to reform it. There are a huge amount of arguments against
macroeconomics but if I were to say one is that it’s plainly unscientific.
Macroeconomics has essentially no predictive power which means it can barely
be considered a science at all, if it should even be considered. The Economist
and other big pubs run articles about the same ideas from time to time.

There’s even another publication - evonomics - that directly advocated for a
different perspective on economics that includes multiple economists as its
writers.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
'That’s why new groups are emerging to promote heterodox economics, which
draws on the insights of the study of complexity, neuro and behavioural
science, ecology, feminism and the core economy of family, mutualism and
community.'

I guess he's saying this is a form of intersectionalism, using it as a
pejorative.

~~~
sprafa
It’s really not. Economics as it is in macro is really flawed. I know so many
people who studied it and are now data scientists here in London it’s not even
funny.

All of them said a version of the same thing - “we studied a bunch of models
that had lots of hand wavy assumptions” and they essentially took the maths of
the course and made a career out of that instead because they felt like econ
was fundamentally broken.

